# PubMed- [Irritable Bowel Syndrome: German Consensus Guidelines on Definition, Pathophysiology and Management.]



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*[Irritable Bowel Syndrome: German Consensus Guidelines on Definition, Pathophysiology and Management.]*

Z Gastroenterol. 2011 Feb 1;

Authors: Layer P, Andresen V, Pehl C, Allescher H, Bischoff SC, Claßen M, Enck P, Frieling T, Haag S, Holtmann G, Karaus M, Kathemann S, Keller J, Kuhlbusch-Zicklam R, Kruis W, Langhorst J, Matthes H, Mönnikes H, Müller-Lissner S, Musial F, Otto B, Rosenberger C, Schemann M, van der Voort I, Dathe K, Preiß JC

PMID: 21287438 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

